# ticks



## younggun (May 10, 2008)

any one else think the ticks are really bad this year?


----------



## bore_pig (May 11, 2008)

The deer ticks were insane until about a week ago.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 11, 2008)

They have been bad here for the last three years, The little seed ticks are super bad. You might have fifty on you and their really small so there hard to see. I always spray real heavy with off before going in the woods. You gotta refresh the spray ever so often as you sweat it off.


----------

